# Re-roasting beans



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So ive got two batches of 200gs of beans that i didn't roast right, they are very weak and not worth drinking, thinking that it may be worth roasting them again for a little while to bring them up to colour.

Has anyone tried this before, or will it not be a good idea?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never heard that one before. Don't think it's worth the effort for all sorts of reasons but you've got nothing to lose. If you do re-roast let us know the result.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried re-roasting some (very pale) HasBean beans. Didn't work, I'm afraid.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> .....roasting them again for a little while to bring them up to colour.


That will not work I'm afraid for so many reasons.

Beans gain their flavour as they pass through the various stages of roasting. Reaching a colour does not in itself mean a bean has been roasted to extract the maximum taste.

The various stages passed through during roasting all have an effect on the final taste.

Important is the bean drying stage, the time between end first crack - start second, time from first crack to end of roast. Adjustments to any of these will alter the final taste.

The bean is ruined if allowed to 'stall' during the roast i.e. bean temperature drops. Rate of rise of the temperature should be steady throughout.

Thus if beans are allowed to cool before a roast ends correctly, you have in fact 'stalled ' the roast. To restart from cold will only serve to dry out & burn the beans & in fact burn out any flavour that existed.

These beans do have a use but that I'm afraid is to season or run-in the new burrs on a grinder.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No worries, i do have another sue for them so not wasted completly!


----------

